# DEER GUNS



## DEERHUNTER04 (Nov 29, 2004)

HI CAN ANYONE TELL ME A GOOD DEER SLUG 12 GAUGE GUN IM THINKING ABOUT BUYING ONE?

IT DOSNT MATTER WHAT PRICE


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2004)

I have the H&R Ultra Slug gun but in 20 gauge. With the Remington Copper Solids I shot a 3 shot group at 100 yards that measured 1/2 inch. The price is very reasonable.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

wingmaster


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Remington has an 870 combo with a slug barrel and a shot barrel for around $360. You get the best of both worlds. It's a 3" receiver too.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

870s are most common and thats what I use, works good and is a good reliable stand by gun... You will find a lot of pump slug guns, the ithica model 37 deerslayer 3 is supposed to be really accurate, I think its the only "freefloated pump shotgun." otherwise you can get browning BPS and mossberg slug guns that will work fine. You can get bolt actions and semi autos w/ rifled slug barrels also, I have friends who are happy with the 1187 slug guns and also the savage bolt action slug gun if your into bolt action shotguns...

lots of options take your pic. I have heard a lot of good things about the Ithica though.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Thompson Center Encore*
http://www.tcarms.com/encrifle/12gavar.php


----------



## LOSTINTHEWOODS (Nov 4, 2004)

I shoot a Browning BPS Deer/Turkey special and with the rem copper solids I shoot a 3 inch group at 100 yds.


----------



## DEERHUNTER04 (Nov 29, 2004)

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP I ENDED UP WITH A REMINGTON 870
I TOOK IT OUT AND ITS SEEMS TO BE PRETTY ACURATE


----------

